# Spent the weekend in the Pothole Country



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I spent the past 2 days south of Jamestown and into SD. I think I can sum it up best with one pic.










Almost every temporary pothole is dry, and all permanent potholes are down. The further south you go, the more dry it is. Some areas had an abundant population of ducks....others virtually had none.

It looks pretty bleak, we need rain BAD.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Sure hope that we get some rain. A lot of the area that I hunt has dried up. A person might have to look to the big water this fall, which really mess up the goose hunting!! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's pretty dry up here also.Most small potholes are dry.Lake Metegoshe is supposedly down almost 2 FEET.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow, that's a picture. Been like that for several years in western Canada.
Try to be optimistic, the rain will come.

- perhaps low water means fewer washed out nests
- perhaps higher brood survival
- perhaps plants will grow in the mud, becoming shallow water food later, providing great forage, and excellent hunting in the fall
- perhaps fewer mosquitos this year

Reality:Anyone want to bet on a restrictive season? 39 days? 3 ducks?

M.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

If you really want to get depressed, go to www.terraserver.com and locate your favorite hunting grounds. Most of the satellite photos are somewhat dated (most were taken at least three years ago), but most were taken in the past wet cycle. The photos show an amazing from the sky perspective of the absolute uniqueness of the prairie pothole region.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Actually, the correct terraserver address (e.g., the one that is still free) is:
http://terraserver.homeadvisor.msn.com/default.asp


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I think a dry cycle will be helpful for the ponds and our NR problems. I talked to a big shot with Delta Waterfowl and he saiid the marshes need to dry up to "regenerate" into productive chick producing areas. hopefully a drier year will make for tough times for these stupid greedy outfitters!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

ND Mallard's right, dry cycles are an important part of the prairie pothole ecosystem. They need to periodically go dry. A lot of aquatic vegetation germinates during dry cycles. Plus this might help squelch the whole NR situation as well.

We all knew eventually it would happen. I guess that doesn't mean it sucks any less.


----------

